# ZOOM centipede



## browndog (Aug 30, 2008)

any of you guys use the ZOOM centipede.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 30, 2008)

No, They don't work....Any you have, you should just send to me...I'll take care of them. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## browndog (Aug 30, 2008)

what colors work best down there in TN.


----------



## browndog (Aug 30, 2008)

here in indiana i like green pumpkin or w/melon with red flake.for a little do nothing bait it's caught some of my best fish.


----------



## browndog (Aug 30, 2008)

what do you guys think of the ZOOM centipede.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 30, 2008)

browndog,

I just merged this topic (posted at 8:34pm) with your other topic (same topic name, posted at 9:04pm) so as to not get the same topic tiltles confused by members.


----------



## browndog (Aug 30, 2008)

thats cool i'm kinda new to this,and keeping track of it all.thanks.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 30, 2008)

no problem  . I'm just glad it didn't erase the entire topic.....................first time I've ever merged two topics :shock:


----------



## Nickk (Aug 30, 2008)

I haven't used the Zoom centipedes but I've used the Strike King 3X centipedes and done well. In fact I've caught bass, walleye, and pike on them all Carolina rigged. I haven't fished them in a while though.


----------



## browndog (Aug 31, 2008)

i fish them texas style with or with out bullet.it's it's my #1 bait when throwing rubber.


----------



## Nickk (Aug 31, 2008)

the Strike Kings float, do the Zoom versions?


----------



## browndog (Aug 31, 2008)

no.actually its the most do nothing bait i'v seen,but it's a bass killer.


----------



## Jim (Aug 31, 2008)

browndog said:


> no.actually its the most do nothing bait i'v seen,but it's a bass killer.




Interesting......I'm going to check them out!


----------



## browndog (Aug 31, 2008)

give them a try you wont regret it.the guy who told me about them asked me to stop telling people we fish against,but tournamets or not i like to see nice stringers.


----------

